
Andrew Yang Drops Out of Presidential Race - anonu
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/11/us/politics/andrew-yang-drops-out.html
======
baby
That’s a good and fair move imo. Now I hope he endorses Sanders.

~~~
anonsivalley652
For a first run, he got a lot of support and seemed to do very, very well in
debates and in media interviews. He came across smart AF and human. He also
has plenty of time to run in 2024, 2028, 2032, etc. because he knows where the
landscape of the people are at and what needs to happen. One could only hope
he also would be considered for Veep too in whoever takes the nom.

The media and the DNC are doing everything they can to hype up everyone but
Bernie. And let's not forget the DNC will more than likely "decide" the
primary is "too close," so they can use the superdelegates to decide against
the popular vote. Then there's the Electoral College, which will be another,
similar hurdle. Bernie has two Mt. Everests to climb, but he's got his
crampons on and rope coiled. The key is the elites of the DNC must not
arrogantly overrule the representative democratic process (psephocracy) to fit
their agenda.

Disclaimer: I have no horse in this race.

~~~
baby
Cf super delegates, This is what happened with Hilary vs Bernie right? I saw
this in the last michael moore movie but didn’t really get it. What is being
done this year so that things go differentv

